# Ridgid K-400, any good as a starter machine?



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

My apprentice is wanting to start taking on some of my smaller drain calls to I don’t want. 
Anyone have experience with the ridgid K-400? Is it something good to start out with?Basically he’d be snaking kitchen /lav drains and showers.

i started with a K-50 but and still have it, but the sectional cables are a bithch to feed in and out..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If you can get it for a good price. I’ve used one, it works good enough. Once I went direct drive…..


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> If you can get it for a good price. I’ve used one, it works good enough. Once I went direct drive…..


its about $900 + tax…


----------



## Crawlspace (Nov 12, 2021)

I have the same one it works for small things. It’s a start but definitely not a main machine. I think that price is pretty high I wanna say I paid like 500 pre pandemic.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This is post pandemic and Canada.. 
he’s only looking got clear kitchen and basin drains. 

I’m going to see what General has.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

It's really only good for soft stoppages, but the K-400 is a fine machine. Nice and lightweight too. I've cleared 3" mains with it and there are plenty of cable head options for it.

I think it would be fine for 1.5 - 2 in drains.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

hewhodigsholes said:


> It's really only good for soft stoppages, but the K-400 is a fine machine. Nice and lightweight too. I've cleared 3" mains with it and there are plenty of cable head options for it.
> 
> I think it would be fine for 1.5 - 2 in drains.


great feed back, thank you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Model Z5 Auto Feed*
Cleans 1-1/4” – 3” diameter lines up to 100 ft. while running 1/2″ dia. galvanized aircraft wire inner core cable. Built-in drum shaft slip clutch. Upright frame on large 10” wheels with folding handle. Rear bar shields motor and allows for two position operation. Steel guide tube/inner drum. 1/2” x 75 ft. cable standard.
*In addition to all the benefits and features of the standard Model Z5, the auto feed version allows the operator to advance and retrieve the cable with the push of a lever. The cable runs through a guide spring which keeps hands off the rotating cable for added safety.*


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*COLT BASE MODEL*

*Includes:* Power Unit, Drum Unit, Handle and Wheel Assembly


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

These Are Much Stronger Then Rigid, or General Machines, I know Because I have Used All of These
You want a lot of power When you run into a really grease filled or hard buildup

Retired Master Plumber and Drain Cleaner


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I grew up using the K-50 Rigid machine for everything except the main sewer lines...
always thought it was the best all around machine for the smaller lines ...
Never liked the idea of lugging one of those monsters into someones kitchen


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> These Are Much Stronger Then Rigid, or General Machines, I know Because I have Used All of These
> You want a lot of power When you run into a really grease filled or hard buildup
> 
> Retired Master Plumber and Drain Cleaner


Those are good too, though I never really cared for the Electric Eels. 

The Colt looks like a rebadged Spartan 100? Great machine. I think the Ridgid had better cable tool connections though. I can't stand the punch pins on the Spartan cables.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Ive got a k400 on the truck with a 3/8 gorlitz cable shoved in it with no end, i use it for kitchen lines with an outside cleanout, I dont usually use it inside though.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> This is post pandemic and Canada..
> he’s only looking got clear kitchen and basin drains.
> 
> I’m going to see what General has.



General Mini-jetter for sure. Once you get used to it, it's a dream for 1-1/2" and 2" drains. Occasionally 3" as well, did a floor drain last week. 

For lav sinks use a piece of 1/4" cable in a cordless drill.

Sewage clogs in 3"/4" pipe need at least a 5/8" cable and an autofeed head.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$560+ tax in my area. That’s up $200 since my boss sent me to HD to pick one up 15 years ago ish… I honestly would go with the Colt or 100. There are some differences, but both are good machines. I bought a slightly used 100 from a friend last year that has an autofeed. Love it! It came with the Spartan cable, so I’m using that till it wears out, but I really like General 3/8 cable and clogchopper cutters. Awesome for sink drains!
But, as I always say, everyone is different. What works for me might not for the next person.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Those are good too, though I never really cared for the Electric Eels.
> 
> The Colt looks like a rebadged Spartan 100? Great machine. I think the Rigid had better cable tool connections though. I can't stand the punch pins on the Spartan cables.


The COLT is Made by Trojan Worldwide Inc. in Houston, Texas, to their Speciation's, they look like a Spartan because that is what they wanted, they use their own promantary materials, like they use spun aluminum Drums instead of metal like Spartan all their Models are Interchangeable with Spartan on purpose,


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The COLT is Made by Trojan Worldwide Inc. in Houston, Texas, to their Speciation's, they look like a Spartan because that is what they wanted, they use their own promantary materials, like they use spun aluminum Drums instead of metal like Spartan all their Models are Interchangeable with Spartan on purpose,


Ask me about the time I couldn’t open a kitchen drain because my Spartan 100 drum failed! Talk about embarrassing! That’s why I charge an extra $25 when the HO or tenant tried acid first.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Now, the downside to plastic drums that Ridgid uses. The first main line I did by myself in Michigan I made sure the drain hole was at the top. What I didn’t know was the drum was cracked 180° from the drain hole. Turned around to find a nice 2”x20’ streak of sewage/cable water on the HO’s carpet. Thankfully the HO was super cool! “I was going to have the carpets anyway.” K750


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Ask me about the time I couldn’t open a kitchen drain because my Spartan 100 drum failed! Talk about embarrassing! That’s why I charge an extra $25 when the HO or tenant tried acid first.


Aluminum is very rust resistant until it ain't. 

I like how the plastic drums seem to stay cleaner but I've never had an issue with my steel drums. Just keep them clean and well oiled.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Aluminum is very rust resistant until it ain't.
> 
> I like how the plastic drums seem to stay cleaner but I've never had an issue with my steel drums. Just keep them clean and well oiled.


In all honesty, the steel drum that failed on was probably original to the machine. That one is at least 30 years old.

I’m curious how aluminum holds up to acids.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ..........I’m curious how aluminum holds up to acids.


It doesn't.

The funny thing is, even though I said Aluminum is rust resistant, it technically isn't. Aluminum actually rusts almost immediately upon contact with air and forms a very durable oxide layer(rust). Unlike Iron rust, Aluminum rust is quite stable however, and this is why it's considered very rust resistant.

The problem between Acids and Metals is that many Acids strip the Oxide Layer(rust) off, exposing fresh metal which can then rust again. That cycle continues when Metals are in the presence of Acid. Aluminum is pretty susceptible to Acids and certain Salts. Calcium Chloride, the salt they spray on in winter, is quite harmful to Aluminum. Mercury and Gallium will dissolve Aluminum in a way, infiltrating the molecular structure and creating a very brittle, porous alloy.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> The funny thing is, even though I said Aluminum is rust resistant, it technically isn't. Aluminum actually rusts almost immediately upon contact with air and forms a very durable oxide layer(rust). Unlike Iron rust, Aluminum rust is quite stable however, and this is why it's considered very rust resistant.
> 
> The problem between Acids and Metals is that many Acids strip the Oxide Layer(rust) off, exposing fresh metal which can then rust again. That cycle continues when Metals are in the presence of Acid. Aluminum is pretty susceptible to Acids and certain Salts. Calcium Chloride, the salt they spray on in winter, is quite harmful to Aluminum. Mercury and Gallium will dissolve Aluminum in a way, infiltrating the molecular structure and creating a very brittle, porous alloy.


I should of said the drums are a mixture of Aluminum and Magnesium the exact portions are a Company Secret


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I should of said the drums are a mixture of Aluminum and Magnesium the exact portions are a Company Secret


If I move this thread out of public view… you trust us right?! Lol!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> The funny thing is, even though I said Aluminum is rust resistant, it technically isn't. Aluminum actually rusts almost immediately upon contact with air and forms a very durable oxide layer(rust). Unlike Iron rust, Aluminum rust is quite stable however, and this is why it's considered very rust resistant.
> 
> The problem between Acids and Metals is that many Acids strip the Oxide Layer(rust) off, exposing fresh metal which can then rust again. That cycle continues when Metals are in the presence of Acid. Aluminum is pretty susceptible to Acids and certain Salts. Calcium Chloride, the salt they spray on in winter, is quite harmful to Aluminum. Mercury and Gallium will dissolve Aluminum in a way, infiltrating the molecular structure and creating a very brittle, porous alloy.


I’ve been meaning to ask you…. 12v electrolysis and anode material for rust removal. I know copper and aluminum will give off poisonous gas, what about a heater mag rod? I have sacrificial steel, but I can get free mag rods from my supply house from warranty heaters all day. (Rheem dealer). Would mag give off bad gas, or should I stick to steel?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> View attachment 132870
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for that machine Jerry???


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve been meaning to ask you…. 12v electrolysis and anode material for rust removal. I know copper and aluminum will give off poisonous gas, what about a heater mag rod? I have sacrificial steel, but I can get free mag rods from my supply house from warranty heaters all day. (Rheem dealer). Would mag give off bad gas, or should I stick to steel?


I would use some stainless steel for your anode. 400 series is best. Use a bit of Potassium Hydroxide for the electrolyte if you can get it. Regular Sodium Chloride table salt will give off Chlorine gas. You can use regular steel too, it might just not last as long between cleanings. Regardless you'll need to clean your anode from time to time.

Really the gases it gives off shouldn't be a concern as you'll be doing this outside.

I think your voltage need only be around 2v. Not sure if an old 5v phone charger would provide sufficient current. Whatever you use for a power supply you'll likely need to use a current limiting resistor so you don't burn it out.

I've never done Electrolysis Rust Removal myself, this is all based off what I happened to pick up passing by. I also used to play with making Hydrogen and Oxygen gas from water, it's similar. For rust removal I just use Hydrochloric Acid because it's fast and most effective.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sparky said:


> How much for that machine Jerry???


CK YOUR PM


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I would use some stainless steel for your anode. 400 series is best. Use a bit of Potassium Hydroxide for the electrolyte if you can get it. Regular Sodium Chloride table salt will give off Chlorine gas. You can use regular steel too, it might just not last as long between cleanings. Regardless you'll need to clean your anode from time to time.
> 
> Really the gases it gives off shouldn't be a concern as you'll be doing this outside.
> 
> ...


Ever wonder if other members wonder wtf we’re talking about when this seemingly random stuff comes up? Lol!
What I’ve read is 12v manual charger set on trickle.


----------



## Jason Winstead (9 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> My apprentice is wanting to start taking on some of my smaller drain calls to I don’t want.
> Anyone have experience with the ridgid K-400? Is it something good to start out with?Basically he’d be snaking kitchen /lav drains and showers.
> 
> i started with a K-50 but and still have it, but the sectional cables are a bithch to feed in and out..
> ...


 I have the K-400 but upgraded to the autofeed attachment. I use it once a week at a minimum and love it. Works great for drain lines under 3 inches


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Jason Winstead said:


> I have the K-400 but upgraded to the autofeed attachment. I use it once a week at a minimum and love it. Works great for drain lines under 3 inches


That’s not a very good intro.









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The little K50 Rigid rules and always will....I have 4 of them and. they all beaten up from abuse. but just last week
I had an emergency at my own house with a 1 1/4 pressurized sewer line that stopped up going 175 feet 
up an incline from my outside pump to the main sewer.... very nasty thing to mess with

I had to hunt around for all the cables I still had laying around and found enough to make the run 
they still worked and the machine from the 1980s still had the torque to run them that length.....
I hit a spot that it would not make a bend on going into the main so I had to hire a jetting service
to make an attempt at it and they were able to blow out the grease or obstruction.. They were able to get through 
the bend and I was lucky that I did not have to have a new line bored up to the sewer 

those K50s have enough power to push 175 feet up a hill they are more than good enough
for any house hold issues


----------



## PlumbingNewbie (7 mo ago)

I bought this and used a couple times as my starter machine. I like it for my first couple jobs but am looking at bigger more powerful options


----------

